# The Moto-Mower Snow Shark, I bought Last Week



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Many Thanks to micah68kj, for posting that Craig`s List ad, for this snow blower. Thought I would post a few pictures of it as it stands now. I will not really get to it, until next spring. 

I am replacing 4 of the 5 drive chains. They are directly exposed to the snow. I am using Nickel plated chain to help slow the onset of future rust. I ordered and got the new chain this past week. Also got a new 8 tooth sprocket for the Foote transmission. The sprocket is what broke on the previous owner.

Overall, it looks like a mostly cosmetic restoration. (with maybe a few upgrades) ---- Think I will retain the Kohler engine. It looks really good on there. --- John


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Those double deckers are scary looking in a small-animals-have-been-known-to-vanish kind of way.  

Congratulations on the purchase. I had a Crary Bearcat that had all of the drive inline like that. Belts, gears, chains, clutches, what a beast. Enjoy it!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome machine right there!!! ^^^^^ 

Swallow-up a car if you're not careful! 









Thrilled that you're keeping the Kohler!!!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank goodness you are going to keep that kohler! That machine deserves to kept together if at all possible. It would change the whole look of it with a modern engine on there. She's a beauty, congrats. Gets my vote for the most intimidating snow blower out there!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Very happy you got it, John. I've seen some of your restoration work. Even if you don't do a complete overhaul on it I know it at least has found a good home where it will be maintained well.
I was kind of hoping you'd wind up getting it.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Add me to the forum members happy with your purchase. Very impressive machine, I hope to see more of it.


----------

